# Millenium Pro PT145 dropping mags



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got a PT145 that has a nasty tendency to drop the magazine after I fire it. I feel like I'm just hitting the magazine release with my thumb accidentally because my hands are fairly large. Anybody else have any experience with this?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

My PT 145 has a fairly sensitive mag release. I've inadvertently bumped it and the mag has come loose. Fortunately, none of them have fallen out.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I never actaully dropped one to the floor, my grip prevented that, but it has fallen enough to cause feed problems.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ yeah, my wife has a pt111 9mm & the same thing happens to me when I shoot it. I've never dropped a mag but it has disengaged more than once. And I too have big mitts but my wife doen't seem to ever have any problems with it. I think the mag release is jus' in a poor position ... IMHO


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

It's in a real handy position, except for when I don't need to drop the mag. Maybe if I fired left handed...

My friend Chad brought up a good point though. He said that if I ever needed the gun I'd still be alright, because if the first round didn't kill them, they'd probably die laughing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if it bugs ya too much, maybe you should sell it and find something else that interests U...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ either way.... if it's gun design or big hands or anything else for that matter...a Taurus would not be my go~to gun in any emergency situation. I don't dis-like the Taurus infact we have one ( pt111 9 ) but I would not risk/bet my life on one...


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, if it bugs ya too much, maybe you should sell it and find something else that interests U...


The problem is that I don't think I could sell it for enough to make it worth my while. It's also got a set of night sights on it that my brother gave me for Christmas so it's got some sentimental value.

I think my best bet would be to just fire it more and get used to it. All I have to do is work with it until the proper grip becomes second nature.



> ~ either way.... if it's gun design or big hands or anything else for that matter...a Taurus would not be my go~to gun in any emergency situation. I don't dis-like the Taurus infact we have one ( pt111 9 ) but I would not risk/bet my life on one...


I guess everything kinda depends on the situation. If I have my choice in the matter I would much prefer my 1911 in a broad daylight encounter. After that I would have no trouble depending on my PT92, it has been extremely reliable and with 18 rounds of Black Hills +P JHP on tap it should be adequate enough to stop anybody. It's a pretty effective all around solution because for low light I can always use the laser sight.

The 145 actually has a remarkable capacity considering it's physical size and caliber. The night sights are awesome and given the caliber, I'm less likely to need more than one shot in the first place. Would I be willing to bet my life on the 145, no. However, the first round is gonna fire, and I'd rather have that than nothing.

Primarily it has been passed down to sit next to my bed duty, while my Para and PT92 are the ones I consider for carry.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Over at the Taurus forum this has been discussed extensively in all models of the PT. Some have sent it back to Taurus for repair and been satisfied with the results. Some have just adjusted their method of holding the grip to stay away from the release as much as possible. I vote for returning it to Taurus. I have a PT-145, that luckily, has not experienced this problem. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I has happened to me once or twice and i could fell myself hit the mag release. Quite frankly i also have large hand and i have had the problem with other guns to. I have decided it all comes down to practice and after i became aware of the problem i have taken steps to correct it. I haven't thought about calling taurus about it but i may do that


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Never happened to mine.


----------

